# Buying first DSLR+lenses...help please!



## Sphenny (May 20, 2011)

Howdy all, I've been reading up on my DSLRs recently.  For the past 5years I've been using a canon S2IS and I've finally saved up enough cash to pick up my fist DSLR.  The tough part is the decision, which camera and which lenses. 

  Now I'm not going to beat around the bush, I'm a camera amateur, I'd like to take more photos but I have difficulty with this camera taking indoor shots.  I've also had to really play with the settings to get any sort of action shot....ever....to work.  Anyways, here is what I've been debating on to step up my photography game!

  3 cameras, $2000CAN budget:
  - Canon T3is with 2-3 good lenses
  - Canon 60D with 1-2 good lenses
  - Nikon 7000D with 1 lens

  After playing around with them in the store I ruled out the D7000, I just didn't like the feel or handling of it and although I'm not at 100% yet, I'm leaning towards the 60D due to the movie capabilities.  I have a nice sony camcorder that will record in 720p but the canon would be a nice backup for short, spur of the moment videos.

  So here is my debate with the 60D, which lenses to get? Do I get a kit and pick up an extra lens or should I get the body and one really good lens?  Or should I go used and get an excellent lens? Before I list what I've been looking at here are my uses:

  - 60% random family photography (2 young kids), right now I do really only outdoor photos because I haven't been able to work the camera for really good indoor stuff.  However, if I could, it would probably be a 60/40 split indoor to outdoor.

  - 30% still photos and macro photos for online forums and computer product reviews.  Here is an example album of a build.  There are a wide variety of photos taken in there that I wish would have been better.  

Folding pictures by jfenwick80 - Photobucket

  - 10%: Other, zoo shots, camping trip art photos, etc... more just spur of the moment randoms when I get an artsy urge.

  The most important thing is to be able to catch good quality, sharp photos of the family both indoors in low lighting and in motion as well as outdoors action scenes when they are playing sports.  Secondary, but also important, is the ability to take quality photos for my online build threads.  I have a bunch coming up and I want the pics to shine!

  What I don't do with the camera: I don't do a lot of street photography, I'm not a "randoms" guy.  My photos have basically 2 purposes only: family or online forum.  I don't do nature (landscapes or wild life), I don't do portraits, I don't do concerts or events.  I'm basically taking candid's of my family as they play their sports and do their thing (b-days, x-mas, at the park, etc...)

  Now I understand that the majority of the photo is in the photographer and not the camera, I'm planning on attacking that head on and spending a lot of time reading the online threads and out practicing with the camera to learn the basic skills.  I'm also going to try and track down a local community college course to take.  However, in the meantime I'd like to upgrade to something better to play with.  Here are the various options I've pieced together after looking through the various threads on this.

  Based on my needs and what I don't do here are the various 60D options I was looking at, let me know which you think best matches these needs.

  With a kit:
  1) 18-135mm kit + 85mm 1/8f prime (around $1900)
  2) 18-135mm kit + 50mm 1/8f prime (around $1600) + macro lens soon?
  3) 15-85mm kit + 50mm 1/8f prime (around $1900)

  From what I've been reading the 15-88mm kit lens seems to be regarded as the better of the two lenses but I wonder if my "needs" suit the cheaper 135?  What do you guys think considering many indoor low lighting and outdoor action shots with the young kids?

  No kit:
  1) 60D body + 17-55mm f2.8 used (around $2000)
[edit] 2) body + Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 SR Di II ($1600) 

  What are your opinions on buying used lenses/bodies? I'm a bit weary as I guess I'd lose the warranty unless they kept their receipt.  If I did go used I was thinking of meeting them at the local henry's or vistek's where I could have someone who knows what they are doing take a look at the lens/body to confirm it's ok.

  Last question: As you can see I'm considering picking up a prime, I think what I was reading was that the 85mm was best for action shots but considering I can only afford a couple of lenses at most that it might be a bit long for me for most indoor shooting I'll do and that I should go with the 50mm 1/8f to save money and then pick up another lens down the road once I figure out where my gap is.

Thanks for any and all feedback, the help and guidance is appreciated.


----------



## Terry Leach (May 20, 2011)

Just to give my opinion in a short and sweet way, I myself will not buy used equipment unless I know the person that is selling it really well. You could easily throw away a lot money. As far as the camera goes, just do your research and figure out which will suit your needs the best. I personally shoot a T2i and like it a lot. Your lenses are a whole other story. I, and I'm sure I am not alone, have learned the hard way. It's far better to have one really good lens than to have a truck load of not so good lenses. That being said, I would probably buy the camera body and then decide on a GOOD lens instead of buying a kit. From my experience, kit lenses tend to be of lower quality.

I am a pro photographer, just a hobbiest so please take this for what it is worth.


----------



## Sphenny (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Terry, I appreciate the input. I agree with the idea of the best lens I can afford.  From what I'm reading the good lenses don't depreciate much making them easy to re-sell if you need to without loosing much $$$ on them. I'm sure someone else will jump in if they think we're off base.


----------



## Sphenny (May 21, 2011)

So after lots more reading I'm leaning towards the 60D+15-85mm kit.  My thinking is that is seems to be the best quality lens and the one I'm most likely to never want to replace of those three as I get more familiar and better with the camera.  I can pick up a cheap 50mm 1/8 to play with for indoor low light and action stuff and eventually once I figure out if I'll need the longer range of the 135 and 200 I can buy a better quality telephoto.

What do you guys think of that logic for a DSLR beginner with my needs listed above? I'm no hurry to buy so feel free to shoot out other ideas.


----------



## Joshonator (May 22, 2011)

A rule of thumb I've heard is that you should spent 1/3 of your budget on the camera and 2/3 on lenses. I heartily endorse this practice. However it seems that you want a DSLR with video capability and since they are still pretty new on the market you're gonna be biting the bullet by buying one. If you are serious about getting quality shots the kit lens will not satisfy you in the long run. 

Now I don't want to sound like I'm forcing you to go a certain way, but I just want to let you know that pretty much every canon user I have ever met eventually wants to get an L lens (myself included).

If I were you this is what I would get.
Canon 40d body only (500$ used on amazon less than half price of the 60d or get one on craigslist or kijiji for a similar price)
Canon 50mm f1.8 lens (100-150$)
Canon 100mm macro f2.8 (500-600$)

Then get

Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 SR Di II (400-500$ used depending on features) (I have a Tamron 28-75 f2.8 that I am extremely happy with It produces similar quality photos to the canon 24-70L I have heard good things about the 17-50 also)
+Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM (500-600$)

OR

Canon 24-105mm f4L IS (900-1100$)

OR 

Canon 17-55mm f2.8 IS (950-1100$)

Then if you really want the 60D wait 3-4 years and buy one for 500$. (sell the 40D for 150-200$ first)

Other points:
-The 135 will give you barely any useful reach over the 100mm macro or 24-105.
-If you don't mind manual focusing you could get an M42 adapter and pick up older m42 lenses for practically nothing (100$ or less) I got a 50mm 1.4 for 104$ on eBay. Other primes are as low as 20$.
-Eventually you will also need a good tripod. You may want to skip on a lens to get a good one.
-I have bought pretty much all of my equipment used and haven't had a bad experience yet. I always do a thorough inspection and take lots of test shots before buying though. I also bring a magnifying glass to make sure lenses are unscratched.
-I use filters both to protect my lenses and enhance my images. Some say that this reduces the image quality but I haven noticed any substantial loss in quality. Just make sure you get a good name like Hoya or Tiffen.
-A camera bag is also a very important accessory, experiment to find out what works best for you.


----------



## Sphenny (May 30, 2011)

Good suggestions, I've been debating between the 24-105 and the 17-55. Considering I do a lot of low light shootin indoors and of my kids running around like mad outside I'm leaning towards the 17-55 f/2.8.  I just wish it had a wider range as for now it would be my only lense.  To be honest I'm not now and will never be a professional hobbiest, I just like to take pics of the kids running around.  I'm 80% hand held and 20% macro on a tripod.  It's the 80% hand held that are really important though.  I'm going to try and get into a shop this week and try them out in person, see what they are actually like to shoot.


----------



## EPPhoto (May 30, 2011)

Everyone is partial here, but I'll keep this short and sweet!  Nikon is my forte, so here it goes 


For why you're shooting you honestly don't need a D700.  I laughed when I read you aren't a pro and want that body.  You're wasting money there, that would be WAY better spent on good glass!

Get a D300 or honestly a D90 would be more than enough for you.  Who cares if your DSLR shoots video...use a videocam for video lol.  If your not blowing up poster sized prints than anything over 12mp is overkill.  Especially if you don't need 32,000 ISO capability(which I doubt you do) then you're just wasting money to have that "new gadget"...which is lame lol.

I suggest getting a D90 (if your dead set on video) and picking up at least these 2 lenses.  17-55 f/2.8G and (due to your budget) a "nifty fifty" 50mm f/1.8.  

Remember that if you were to go with the D700, it's a FF body so you'll need FX lenses...you won't be able to properly use all the DX lenses.  The resolution will get chopped down and it'll make that D700 look like a D40 lol.  Some things to think about!

Sent from Erics iPhone    www.ericporado.com


----------

